# Does anyone model the NPRR



## don3 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am selling out all my stuff, most is gone now, and I came across a few things to do with the Narragansett pier Rail Road. A 8 mile short line from Kingston to Narragansett Rhode Island. If some one has a lay out I would love to see it or at least some pictures and to see if there interested in some of the stuff. I have a book, some slides, to model magazines with stories, one is a 1974 the other is newer. I also have a box of papers I have not looked at yet that might have some stuff in them, There is Penn RR stuff and some other local rr stuff.

Let me know if some one models the "NPRR"

Thanks, Don


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

By the late 50's when we moved down to East Matunuck and became 
semi-swamp Yankees, aka swampa's, NPRR only ran from Kingston to Wakefield. Wakefield Branch was their only customer. Delivered 'stuff' to the "Branch" in beautiful downtown Wakefield and lumber over to the saw mill on Robinson street. David Chagalangalanga or something like that, never could say his last name let alone spell it was the engineer. Choo-choo for short.

The station on Railroad street now houses a construction/trucking company and has been restored. There was a turntable there.

FWIW unless born at home inside the town limits or in the new fangled hospital also located in the town limits you will never, ever, in your wildest dreams be a swampa.

Both my kids are.:laugh:


----------



## don3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jack, both my kids and one grand son was born in south county. The station in Narr. is now a laundry mat, the on in Peace Dale is a house. The Railroad it self is a bike path. I don't remember the train going to Narr., think that stoped long before you and I were born so thats a long time ago, I'm older then some of the rocks in south county!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's the Peacedale station taken in 1977. Still standing. Never knew where the Narr station was, it coulda,shoulda been down near the towers.


----------



## don3 (Oct 20, 2011)

The pier station is on Boon St. The laundry. The peace Dale station is in much better shape now. The turntable pit in kingston is still there, mostly filled in. 
Thanks for the picture. I always though the pier RR would be great to model. Lot of interesting old buildings and all the woods. Being such a short run, only about 5 mill to wakefield you could get alot of it on a small layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting history, guys. I don't know too much about the line, other than a few tidbits that Jack and I were discussing here on a recent thread ... (a few nice pics, about half way down thread) ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11551

I've enjoyed taking my kids along the now-bike-trail line a few times ... very scenic. And we stopped and drooled over the old train station on each visit!

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

TJ, Don
NPRR right of way early 1900's, note the trolley line coming in from Wickford









Recognize anything?










The "Towers"










Don. NPRR stopped running to Naragansett in 1952


----------



## don3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jack, I do recognize alot in the picture, I was working in the Green Inn when it burnt! I had just built the bar in the front room and was doing a lot of repair and remodeling. The dock across the street is still there. The well in the middle of the road is still there too.
Nice picture of the towers, I went to a wedding there last summer.

THe more I see these pictures the more I think it would be such a great RR to model.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found the old #40, a long way from home dying a slow death,
here,

http://ashevilleclicks.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-howd-that-get-there.html


Found these pictures too,

Take note of where it ended up. New Jersey in 1937.:thumbsup:


















This one would make a nice project to make.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> The "Towers"


One of my favorite RI structures (albeit what's left of a larger complex). Designed by the prestigious McKim, Mead, & White architectural firm ... also did RI State House, Rosecliff in Newport, etc.

Neat pics, guys ... thanks for the walk down History Lane!

TJ


----------



## don3 (Oct 20, 2011)

This is not the NPRR but the NY NH & H at Wickford Junction in Rhode Island across the road from the new station that just opened this week. The picture was taken before 1928 because the road goes over the track, in 1928 the road went under the track. I live next to the track growing up and then again when I first got married.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Don, any idea where the two tracks south of the well went?
I can't find them on any map. There was a turntable in Kingston and another in Peacedale, none I've found in Narragansett. So the passenger train either backed into or out of 'Gansett?


> btw I see the station on Boon Street.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

don3 said:


> This is not the NPRR but the NY NH & H at Wickford Junction in Rhode Island across the road from the new station that just opened this week. The picture was taken before 1928 because the road goes over the track, in 1928 the road went under the track. I live next to the track growing up and then again when I first got married.


Same spot, via recent sat pic ...











The Jury's still out on the new station. "If you build it, they will come." Or not? Time will tell. (For others, that's the new train station / garage with the red roof peaks.)

I haven't had a chance to check it out, yet. I'm bummed they're not running trains from there to Boston on weekends. I'd love to take the family via train to Boston for a fun weekend outing. I guess I can go from the airport, just not from Wickford?

Neat history, Jack ... thanks for the old pics/info.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> Don, any idea where the two tracks south of the well went?
> I can't find them on any map. There was a turntable in Kingston and another in Peacedale, none I've found in Narragansett. So the passenger train either backed into or out of 'Gansett?


Sat pic, today ...


----------



## don3 (Oct 20, 2011)

TJ, no idea where they went, will have to check it out. I know the NPRR had a steam ship that used to run to Newport, might be where there going.
The house with the pool is where I live growing up, my uncle bought it and I belive his wife is still living there. I lived in a house where the Q hut is when I first got married. Then I had a house in West Kingston right across from the station. I,m the furthest I've ever been from train tracks now and I still hear them when the wind is right.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

1895 NPRR steamship Narragansett to Newport










Wakefield station date unknown









Narragansett station, 1951


----------

